# Can I Sample A Bit Tonight?



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 15, 2012)

First grow.  I harvested a top cola on an AK-48 plant yesterday with about 5% amber trichomes.  It's been drying for 24 hours.  Would it be OK to sample a bit?  I haven't had a smoke in months...

I have 3 other big plants almost ready to harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2012)

OF COURSE!!!! Taste that puppy. Dry it out and go for it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely!  I almost always take a small bit and quick dry to sample.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 16, 2012)

Stuff yur pipe pilgrem enjoys yur hard work rewards!

BWD


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, I did sample and it was very good.


----------

